# What gifts are you turning this year?



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

The list I'm working on:

2 pens 
pen/pencil set
pepper mill
2 beer taps
6 baby rattles

what's on your list?

post pictures as you complete your projects


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Pepper mills

All I have time for!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's one from Flamed Box Elder - 12" tall


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Getting stuff finished up...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That fire hydrant is cool!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Is the hydrant an ornament?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no, a tap handle for a kegorator. it's about 6" tall


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> no, a tap handle for a kegorator. it's about 6" tall


Ahh now it makes sense!! Sweeeet


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I always check out the stuff(art)you cats turn and really don't know how to express what I think.Holy **** if only I had such talent.


----------

